# Boarding Distress! Am I a bad boarder?



## MadeiraRox (Jul 1, 2010)

You should get out of that barn ASAP! Sounds like a bad and dangerous place. Find a better barn.


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm desperately trying to find one! It's unbelievable how hard it is though being in the middle of 'horse' country!

And, the few people I have talked to, are kind of....I don't know, it feels like the same thing will happen but a different place...if that makes ANY sense at all x_x


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

At this point, I think that you need to leave for the safety of your horses. Can you scrape up the money to board for 1 month at a more expensive place? That way, your horses will be safe and you can look for a cheaper place for 1 month, without worrying about your horses killing themselves. IF you do that, make sure that the new BO would know that you are only staying there for a month, and that he/ she is okay with that. Get out of that place ASAP without looking back.


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

me thinks u need to get ur horse out of there too D: i know i would get my horse out of a place like that ASAP


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

I boarded at a barn like that once...or twice. The fencing was so bad that the boarders finally pitched in for a "safety" party. All we had were zip ties and orange hurricane fencing...it worked though 

Good luck if you need to find a new farm! I'm moving to a new place on Saturday - so I know how you feel if you do need to start looking.

Saranna


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Maybe you could see if you could go to a more expensive place and work off some of the board? That is what I am doing. I have to move form the farm I'm currently at to a place that is kind of expensive - I got it down to $200 a month per horse by doing chores, farm work and I'm going to help break some babies to harness for the people in the fall( she breeds section B Welsh ponies for combined driving). Just get creative...you will find a soloution.


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

I would just LOVE to work off some board, if only just to be around the barn life a bit more lol. However, because of the economy, all the places around here would rather let their barns go or try and do all the work themselves and keep ALL the money than hire someone to work off board, OR if someone is open to that, already have 1-2 people working off board and can't afford another anyway. 

I found a place that's a good 30 minutes away, but it's on like...40 acres, has a barn with NICE stalls, one 10 acre pasture, one 30 acre pasture, a privat paddock (which is what I'm looking at for my horse so I don't have to hike 30 acres for a 15 minute ride lol) a HUGE riding 'arena' that has jumps set up in it already, though I won't be jumping, I might talk to the woman about moving the jumps off of half of it since she leaves one half over grown to make the riding area look smaller for her more timid riders, as well as what looked like a 60 foot round pen. The only thing she really lacks are run in shelters, but there's lots of nice THICK shade trees, and a proper bathing area (gravel or concrete). Otherwise though, it's REALLY nice, and REALLY affordable, and the woman is very nice (so far anyway) and seems willing to work with me. Such as, I'll do some work for her, and she'll feed my horses for me though winter so long as I supply the hay/grain, and she cuts her own hay and it's GOOD hay, so I'll probably just buy it from her anyway lol. 

I'll be down to 1 horse soon as well, so it will be even better, but I don't want to move the horse that will be moved in a week or two allll the way out to his new place, just to move her ALLL the way out to her new home. I'd rather just leave her up in a stall for a few more days and go out twice a day to make sure she's got food and water, and maybe turn her out into the riding area under supper vision to graze, or just graze her in hand.

Ok, for this update I have to tell you about another boarder. He's a very nice man who 'shares' a horse with his dad. His dad bought the horse and loves on him and pays his bills but his son is who rides him on trails and just kind of helps take care of him. Both are older gentlemen and while they have shown genuine care for their horse and are also in the motions of moving. So, the first day that the fence was down I called him and asked if I could borrow his stall because it was the only stall open that had a fan in it. His horse was turned out for the day so he agreed. However his horse is also under some eye treatments and needs to be put up when his medication is in his eyes because it dialates it. Anyway, the owner told me to put my horses in two different stalls (after I got into that tiff with him today) because there are fans that he 'can' turn on in there. So I do. That also frees up the other boarder's stall for his horse so he can put the medication in his eye safely (something he already informed me about that would be starting tomorrow anyway, he needed his stall back and it was HIS stall so I was fine with that) Well, I get a call from him a little later today and he asked if I managed to contact the owner, I tell him yes and all that was said and what happened. Then he informs me that HIS stall is freaking padlocked!!! (along with the second stall I had my other horse in). I can't believe how immature this barn owner is to lock a stall that is being UNUSED, and one that another boarder needs for MEDICAL reasons!!!

Last straw....All I need is my coggins which is in the mail, and for my second horse to go to her new home ASAP and I'm GONE. I almost don't even care if this other place works out 'perfect' or not. It's GOT to be better than the crap I'm already rolling in....-le sigh-


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok, so, the family will be picking my second horse up tomorrow morning to move her to their place. Such sweet sorrow...I'll miss her, but I'm VERY happy with her family and will be keeping tabs on her for a good long time lol.

On that note, that means I can now move my forever horse to a new place ASAP and not worry about having to move the sold horse too!!! YAY!!!

Sooo, provided everything works out well tomorrow, I might be moved out by then as well. ^_^


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

***UPDATE***

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/new-barn-61101/#post706071

(Copy and Pasted from my original rant thread)
On a side note, I met the owner of the 'mean' gray horse for the first time while I was loading Caddy up in the trailer today. I can't believe this...but the barn owner NEVER CONTACTED him when the horse was being a beast to other horses, breaking fences down, and put up in a stall for TWO WEEKS (the owner was away on business). He was also not called when his horse threw ALL FOUR SHOES!!! The reason that the owner was there today was to get his horse re-shoed as he keeps him on a strict 6-8 week schedule...and is surprised to see that his horse is literally LOCKED in the pasture with a padlock around the wood post and the metal gate!!! That's a new one to me....Also, he told me that he paid EXTRA to make sure his horse was being PULLED OUT of the pasture and fed grain TWICE a day...Let me tell you what...I have been out there at least once a day for 6-7 days a week for the past two months or so, and twice a day in the past 2 weeks and never ONCE saw that horse EVER pulled from the pasture except when he was put up in a stall (which as I said in the first post, he was not taken care of in) not to mention...and this is just me being a nosey boarder, There hasn't been any grain out there in at LEAST two weeks if not longer....I know where he keeps it, and there was no grain in the bins, and NO bags of grain in order to feed the stalled, OR pastured horses!!!

​


----------

